# mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar



## sniper1 (9 Juni 2008)

Schon gemerkt?
Die Seite w*w.mega-downloads.net ist seit Wochen nicht erreichbar. Wofür wollen die eigentlich Geld? Angeblich wird ja ein Abo abgeschlossen, d.h.WENN man die Bedingungen akzeptiert hätte, könnte man diese Leute doch wegen Nichterfüllung des Vertrags rankriegen. 
Dass sie jetzt ihr Forderungsmanagement per Post an mich rantreten lassen, obwohl ich bereits per Einschreiben widerrufen habe, ist schon pikant an sich!


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Schon gemerkt?
> Die Seite h**p://w*w.mega-downloads.net ist seit Wochen nicht erreichbar.


Deine Feststellung kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Aber Hauptsache man verlinkt sie mal wieder. :roll: Das war doch sicherlich der Sinn von Deinem Posting?


----------



## sniper1 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

>





> Aber Hauptsache man verlinkt sie mal wieder. :roll: Das war doch sicherlich der Sinn von Deinem Posting?


 
Mitnichten! Wenn meine Beobachtung nicht stimmt, verstehe ich es nicht. Es gibt keine Seiten, die von meinem Browser nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Tja lieber sniper,

wenn nur Du die Seite nicht aufrufen kannst, hast Du entweder etwas "komisches" an Deinem Rechner oder Router oder gar Dein Anbieter ist so nett und filtert Webseiten. Alternativ hast Du vielleicht andere DNS-Server bei Dir eingestellt.

Wäre auch zu schön um wahr zu sein, dass einer der grössten Nutzlosseiten wech ist....

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sniper1 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich meinen Browsercache regelmäßig leere, nicht an "komischen" Einstellungen. Ich habe kürzlich die Seite angewählt, und zwar vom Rechner eines Bekannten, der nie die betreffende Seite angesurft hat, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis: "Die Seite kann nicht angewählt werden". Dito, wenn man googelt und die diversen Links anklickt!


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Meinst Du etwa Du bist der einzige der den Browser-Cache leert? Jedenfalls geht die Seite und das diese mal länger offline war, davon ist mir nichts bekannt bzw. ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Und würde die Seite länger offline sein, würde man auch das bei Google sehen. Aber da steht ja:



> Mega-Downloads.net - Getestete Software
> Die besten Software Downloads garantiert Viren- und Spywarefrei. Jetzt Mitglied werden für nur 96 Euro inkl. Mwst im Jahr!
> mega-downloads.net/ - 29k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten


----------



## sniper1 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Warum so aggressiv? Ich habe lediglich versucht, das Phänomen zu erklären, dass auf verschiedenen Rechnern die Anwahl besagter Seite ins Leere führt. Ausfiltern durch Provider oder obskure Routereinstellungen oder die DNS sind jedenfalls nicht dafür verantwortlich.
Ich hatte daraufhin angenommen, die Heuschrecken seien weitergezogen, was aber nicht der Fall ist: Heute bekam ich Snail-Mail von Validea mit der letzten Mahnung vor Inkasso.


----------



## sniper1 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Außerdem zeigt gerade dein hinzugefügtes Zitat, dass dein Browsercache NICHT leer ist (s. Im Cache)


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigt gerade dein hinzugefügtes Zitat, dass dein Browsercache NICHT leer ist (s. Im Cache)


Was hat der Browser-Cache jetzt mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Forenfunktionen zu tun?


----------



## sniper1 (11 Juni 2008)

*mega-downloads.net  angeblich nicht erreichbar*

@ Wahlhesse & Humax:

Megadownloads Seite DOCH offline?

Entgegen Moderatorenmeinung scheint die Seite doch offline zu sein - und zwar bereits seit 17.04. Oder  haben da noch andere "komische" Rechnereinstellungen oder freundliche Provider, die vielleicht den Megasch..ß ausfiltern, wie weiter oben spekuliert? Vielleicht liegts ja doch am geleerten Browsercache (oder soll ich den Sinn einer solchen Aktion hier erklären?):comphit:
vgl. Erfahrung mit Mega-Downloads.net - Seite 12 - PC-WELT - FORUM (das Posting ist das 3. von oben)
und dann u.a. 
Erfahrung mit Mega-Downloads.net - Seite 13 - PC-WELT - FORUM.

LG sniper1


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Entgegen Moderatorenmeinung scheint die Seite doch offline zu sein - und zwar bereits seit 17.04.


Also ich kann die Seite problemlos aufrufen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Entgegen Moderatorenmeinung scheint die Seite doch offline zu sein -




 Screenshot vor einer Minute gezogen, welche Beweise brauchst du noch?


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> @ Wahlhesse & Humax:
> 
> M*gadownloads Seite DOCH offline?
> 
> Entgegen Moderatorenmeinung scheint die Seite doch offline zu sein - und zwar bereits seit 17.04.


Du nervst.

Mega-Downloads.net geht einwandfrei.

Ein Screenshot von mir mit Datum und Zeit.


----------



## sniper1 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Leute, eure Beweise sind keine. Eine Erklärung ist mir zu dumm, ich werde sonst wieder von hocherfahrenen Benutzern angepflaumt.

Lesen, tun was da steht, sehen, wundern.

Leeren des Web-Browser-Caches - 1.4.2_xx, 1.5.0


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Leute, eure Beweise sind keine. Eine Erklärung ist mir zu dumm, ich werde sonst wieder von hocherfahrenen Benutzern angepflaumt.
> 
> Lesen, tun was da steht, sehen, wundern.
> 
> Leeren des Web-Browser-Caches - 1.4.2_xx, 1.5.0


Hast Du eigentlich noch alle? Meint wohl man wäre zu blöd den Browsercache zu leeren. Ich habe seit dem Du damit gekommen bist, die Seite wäre angeblich schon Monate offline, immer vorher den Cache geleert und dann die Domain aufgerufen. Nur was will man machen, die Seite Mega-Downloads.net geht eben bei mir und anderen auch.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sniper1 schrieb:


> Leute, eure Beweise sind keine.


Dann lass es und such dir ein anderes Forum, zu dem du mehr Vertrauen  hast.

PS: hab mir mal deine Postings angesehen: 
Wenn du kein anderes Problem hast, als die Seite nicht aufrufen zu können, ist das
 eindeutig  hier das falsche  Forum für dich.


----------



## Tron21 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Moin zusammen,

also entweder ist google und der Server der Seite down.... zumindest ist sie nicht mehr aufrufbar... ist das bei euch auch so schön?


Tron


----------



## tombat (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ Tron21

Ich kann die Seite ohne Probleme oeffnen und selbst unter google taucht MD momentan an zweiter Stelle auf


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Schon wieder so ein sniper1?


----------



## Tron21 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ tombat

also an zweiter stelle ist eine andere Seite, ich meine m-d.net, und direkt kann ich diese auch nicht aufrufen..... 

@humax

den zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht.....


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Unter m-d.net erscheint eine Parkingseite und hat rein gar nichts mit Mega-Downloads.net zu tun hat.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  angeblich nicht erreichbar*

hab keinerlei Probleme die Seite aufzurufen


----------



## Tron21 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  angeblich nicht erreichbar*

@ humax

sorry , muss dir recht geben... hatte das s am ende vergesen...

mit dem s am ende ist die seite wie immer online!


tron


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  angeblich nicht erreichbar*

Und das wird wohl auch bei sniper1 das Problem gewesen sein?


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Ich hab' das mal ausprobiert.
Direkt (meine IP ist 84.147.xxx.xxx) kann die Seite tatsächlich nicht geladen werden. Über Proxys (getestet: Kanada, USA, China, Deutschland) geht's. Allerdings steht da dann nichts von irgendwelchen Mitgliedschaften oder Preisen. Dies sieht man nur, wenn man über eine ganz bestimmte Proxy geht.
Ich hab mal Screenshots gemacht, wen's interessiert per PN (zumal ich keine Lust habe, für Nutzlosanbieter hier irgendwelche Werbung zu machen :sun.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Allerdings steht da dann nichts von irgendwelchen Mitgliedschaften oder Preisen.


Gilt das auch für die Registrierungsseite, also dort, wo der Nutzer seine Daten eingibt?


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Auf der Seite ohne Angaben gibt lediglich rechts oben ein login für "Mitglieder".


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Direkt (IP: 84.147.xxx.xxx) kann die Seite tatsächlich nicht geladen werden.


Glaube  kaum, dass die beiden User, die hier ihr ( angebliches) Problem gemeldet haben, den direkten Aufruf über die IP eingesetzt haben. 

Dass mit dem Aufruf von Nutzlosseiten "gefrickelt" wird, ist allgegenwärtig. Daher gilt ja auch
 immer der Satz: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt".
Genau aus dem Grund trauen  sich die Herrschaften mit ihren frei erfundenen Forderungen auch
 nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Hallo Webwatcher,
kleines Missverständnis: 84.147.xxx.xxx ist meine eigene IP und sollte auf meinen Provider hinweisen.


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich hab' das mal ausprobiert.
> Direkt (IP: 84.147.xxx.xxx) kann die Seite tatsächlich nicht geladen werden.


Welcher normale User gibt schon eine IP ein? Da müsste man die auch erstmal wissen und nicht überall, z.B. bei einem Webhostingpaket (1&1, Strato, Host Europe, ...) ist seine Seite auch unter einer IP erreichbar. Das ist meist nur bei eigenen Servern so.

Wenn ich einen Ping auf mega-downloads.net mache, komme ich zur IP 77.244.240.252 und ruft man das auf, landet man auf dieser tollen Seite von eMule von mega-downloads.net, wo z.B. alles wichtige nur aus Grafiken besteht, dass ja eine Suchmaschine da leer ausgeht.

Unter der bekannten Domain ist Mega-Downloads.net aber aufrufbar.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Sorry,
anscheinend hab' ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, die genannte IP ist meine eigene und sollte auf meinen Provider hinweisen. Habe es jetzt im Ursprungspost geändert.


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Du kannst mir ja mal bitte per PN die Links zu den Screenshots schicken. Danke.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Ich weiß jetzt - zumindest bei mir -  was da Sache ist: "Search & Destroy" hat in meinen hosts folgendes hinterlassen:
127.0.0.1    w*w.mega-_*nutzlos*_.net
127.0.0.1    mega-_*nutzlos*_.net
Kein Wunder, dass die Seite nicht angezeigt wird.

Warum geht das aber trotzdem über Proxys? *grübel*


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Die simple Antwort: "Weil es über Proxy geht" :scherzkeks:

Im Ernst, alle Webdaten laufen über den Webproxyanbieter zu Deinem Rechner. Zusätzlich löst nicht Dein DNS-Server die Adressen auf, sondern der Proxy.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Danke, wahlhesse.:respekt:
Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------

